# Schneefall Effeckt: verschiedene Schnee-Flocken



## XeRo (26. Nov 2004)

Ich heben diesen Schneeflocken-Effeckt heruntergeladen und auf meiner Seite eingebaut:

```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2">

var no = 14; // snow number
var speed = 5; // smaller number moves the snow faster
var snowflake = "snow.gif";

var ns4up = (document.layers) ? 1 : 0;  // browser sniffer
var ie4up = (document.all) ? 1 : 0;
var dx, xp, yp;    // coordinate and position variables
var am, stx, sty;  // amplitude and step variables
var i, doc_width = 800, doc_height = 600;
if (ns4up) {
doc_width = self.innerWidth;
doc_height = self.innerHeight;
} else if (ie4up) {
doc_width = document.body.clientWidth;
doc_height = document.body.clientHeight;
}
dx = new Array();
xp = new Array();
yp = new Array();
am = new Array();
stx = new Array();
sty = new Array();
for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {
dx[i] = 0;                        // set coordinate variables
xp[i] = Math.random()*(doc_width-50);  // set position variables
yp[i] = Math.random()*doc_height;
am[i] = Math.random()*20;         // set amplitude variables
stx[i] = 0.02 + Math.random()/10; // set step variables
sty[i] = 0.7 + Math.random();     // set step variables
if (ns4up) {                      // set layers
if (i == 0) {
document.write("<layer name=\"dot"+ i +"\" left=\"15\" ");
document.write("top=\"15\" visibility=\"show\"><img src=\"");
document.write(snowflake + "\" border=\"0\"></layer>");
} else {
document.write("<layer name=\"dot"+ i +"\" left=\"15\" ");
document.write("top=\"15\" visibility=\"show\"><img src=\"");
document.write(snowflake + "\" border=\"0\"></layer>");
   }
} else if (ie4up) {
if (i == 0) {
document.write("<div id=\"dot"+ i +"\" style=\"POSITION: ");
document.write("absolute; Z-INDEX: "+ i +"; VISIBILITY: ");
document.write("visible; TOP: 15px; LEFT: 15px;\"><img src=\"");
document.write(snowflake + "\" border=\"0\"></div>");
} else {
document.write("<div id=\"dot"+ i +"\" style=\"POSITION: ");
document.write("absolute; Z-INDEX: "+ i +"; VISIBILITY: ");
document.write("visible; TOP: 15px; LEFT: 15px;\"><img src=\"");
document.write(snowflake + "\" border=\"0\"></div>");
      }
   }
}
function snowNS() {  // Netscape main animation function
for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {  // iterate for every dot
yp[i] += sty[i];
if (yp[i] > doc_height-50) {
xp[i] = Math.random()*(doc_width-am[i]-30);
yp[i] = 0;
stx[i] = 0.02 + Math.random()/10;
sty[i] = 0.7 + Math.random();
doc_width = self.innerWidth;
doc_height = self.innerHeight;
}
dx[i] += stx[i];
document.layers["dot"+i].top = yp[i];
document.layers["dot"+i].left = xp[i] + am[i]*Math.sin(dx[i]);
}
setTimeout("snowNS()", speed);
}
function snowIE() {  // IE main animation function
for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {  // iterate for every dot
yp[i] += sty[i];
if (yp[i] > doc_height-50) {
xp[i] = Math.random()*(doc_width-am[i]-30);
yp[i] = 0;
stx[i] = 0.02 + Math.random()/10;
sty[i] = 0.7 + Math.random();
doc_width = document.body.clientWidth;
doc_height = document.body.clientHeight;
}
dx[i] += stx[i];
document.all["dot"+i].style.pixelTop = yp[i];
document.all["dot"+i].style.pixelLeft = xp[i] + am[i]*Math.sin(dx[i]);
}
setTimeout("snowIE()", speed);
}
if (ns4up) {
snowNS();
} else if (ie4up) {
snowIE();
}
// End --</script>
```

Was ich jetzt ändern will ist, dass nicht immer die selben schneeflocken herunterfallen, sondern auch einmal etwas anderes (andere schneeflocken oder so.)
D.h. es sollte durch zufall ermittelt werden was immer herunterfällt...leider weis ich nicht wie ich das umsetzten soll.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Nov 2004)

javascript!=java
bitte verschieben


----------



## Gesicht-Fisch (8. Dez 2004)

Hey du,
also ich habe mir sowas einfach programmiert  ???:L 

Mache so:
erstelle in dem Ordner wo snow.gif ist 
11 Bilder
snow0.gif
snow1.gif
snow2.gif
...
snow10.gif

Statt dieser Zeile:
var snowflake = "snow.gif";

Schreibe nun:

var snowflake = "snow"+Math.round(Math.random()*10)+".gif"


und gotovo


----------



## Student (8. Dez 2004)

:arrow: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=schneefall+javascript&meta=

da is schon was dabei .. 8)


----------



## XeRo (15. Dez 2004)

Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :arrow: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=schneefall+javascript&meta=
> 
> da is schon was dabei .. 8)



Was denkst du woher ich den hab  :wink: 

@Gesicht-Fisch: Das icst nicht das was ich wollte. ich wollte, dass gleichzeitig mehrere verschiedene Schneeflocken herunterfallen. Ich hab zwar ein anders Script, bei dem gleichzeitig mehrere verschiedene schneeflocken herunterfallen, dass knn ich aber leider nicht auf meinem php forum einbauen ;-)


----------



## XeRo (15. Dez 2004)

ich hab mir jetzt das script von http://scripte.aaj.de/schneefall.html genommen.
Danke @all


----------

